# looking for pics of plow box ends/ wings



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

like it said im looking for some pics of plow wings or ends. i was trying to find a picture i saw on here a long time ago. it was a fisher plow with custom made box ends. they could be hinge pinned on the plow when needed and detached when needed. 

i am doing a large open parking lot and would love the ability to box my plow up for more pushing....


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we install some at my work and i personally run them. but at work we bolt them on they would not be a easy on/off thing but somebody could come up with a way to do it i think.

i welded mine solid to the blade as i will never take them off.


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

How much for a set for a fisher!!??


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

no clue never put a set on anything else. it would be really easy for a local fab shop to make up. we just cut them out of 1/4" plate to fit the blade. then use round stock and a piece of flat stock to bold it to the cutting edge.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

How do those box ends effect the tripping action of the plow? Thank You


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

91AK250;1511240 said:


> no clue never put a set on anything else. it would be really easy for a local fab shop to make up. we just cut them out of 1/4" plate to fit the blade. then use round stock and a piece of flat stock to bold it to the cutting edge.


I seen ppl make them like yours Not to safe + hard on a truck that plow wont trip
Back in 1983 I made a set where the plow would still trip then made several sets sold some Then in 1993 made set for my Tractor and its the only set I still run today
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132189

Bad thing about the Box Ends You had to realy watchout for crubs
I ran them since 1983 on trucks Now have Vplows or pro plus w/wings


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

my plow trips just fine and i've never had an issue after 11 years. we put them on many commercial trucks. worst i've seen is they have been ripped off and we replaced them with no other damage to truck or plow.

it still throws to either side well,

best vid i have that shows the effectiveness of them. i would never plow without them for what i do.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I did a test with 2 of our plows 1 year. On one we put box ends on and one we purchased a set of buyers pro wings.

Both did the job, but by the end of the season the box wings were bent so bad from the guys hitting curbs that they were scrapped. During the season we did multiple repairs and straightening to them also.

The tip of the buyers wings were bent a little, but due to the rubber bottom no repairs were required and they have not bent any more in 3 more seasons.

I did make a couple more sets, similar to the buyers but out of a thicker material and with a different angle of attack.

In comparison in an open lot, the pro wings plowed more snow faster, because they ultimately make your plow wider and able to carry more due to being angled forward. They take an 8 ft blade and make it almost a 10 ft blade. We run some on 9 ft plows and only remove 1 wing if that truck has to travel to a different city to help out, takes about 30 seconds.

With no curbs around, box wings are good also, but they make an 8 ft blade an 8 ft blade able to carry a little more snow enclosed in the box. Thier is no reason that we ever needed to make the box wings removable during the season. When you angled you plow you still created a windrow, you just have to fill the box first.

Poly or steel, does not matter. I have them on both types of plows. How they are mounted is the only difference.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

91AK250;1511796 said:


> my plow trips just fine and i've never had an issue after 11 years. we put them on many commercial trucks. worst i've seen is they have been ripped off and we replaced them with no other damage to truck or plow.
> 
> it still throws to either side well,
> 
> best vid i have that shows the effectiveness of them. i would never plow without them for what i do.


How much Concrete parking lots do you do that has cracks
Is most of your jobs gravel driveways
They must work for you 
I dont see how your plow can even trip at all with solid box ends

I know before my Vplow I ran western with boxwings but my plow would trip I wouldnt plow without them Best thing I ever made I'll have get camera out take pics of a set I still have that fits on a western 8ft plow


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i do drives paved and gravel and my paved road road. it trips foreword just fine. i've hit stumps/ditches with mine along with ice birms and such and it trips the same as a plow without wings.

many commercial customers we install them on do large lots. pavement though we don't use concrete up here much because with the frost heaves it would break up and be trashed after one winter. we honestly dont see much if any damage from them though. hell i see plows as old as mine that had them installed new and have been used commercially all there life.

most recent vid from a few days ago.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

91AK250;1511839 said:


> i do drives paved and gravel and my paved road road. it trips foreword just fine. i've hit stumps/ditches with mine along with ice birms and such and it trips the same as a plow without wings.
> 
> many commercial customers we install them on do large lots. pavement though we don't use concrete up here much because with the frost heaves it would break up and be trashed after one winter. we honestly dont see much if any damage from them though. hell i see plows as old as mine that had them installed new and have been used commercially all there life.
> 
> most recent vid from a few days ago.


Getsome free time get some vid of it tripping

My first design was like urs back in 1980 until 1983 made them the way my 93 fordTractor box ends are now


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

soon as we get some real snow and something to hit i would be glad to. waiting game right now


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Old thread but here are some Ive been meaning to put up. I have a hiniker 8ft straight blade. These are the hiniker box ends that I customized a bit. I just used the flap on the top for an addition. The top flap would be needed if you had a c plow.


----------



## kennyplay (Nov 19, 2017)

goel said:


> I did a test with 2 of our plows 1 year. On one we put box ends on and one we purchased a set of buyers pro wings.
> 
> Both did the job, but by the end of the season the box wings were bent so bad from the guys hitting curbs that they were scrapped. During the season we did multiple repairs and straightening to them also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

@kennyplay

Go back and look in one of the other threads that you have posted your questions in. Your questions are answered in those threads.


----------



## kennyplay (Nov 19, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> @kennyplay
> 
> Hmmm. Well ive looked around. Havent found what a Windrow is!! I guess maybe you could have just answered it? Go back and look in one of the other threads that you have posted your questions in. Your questions are answered in those threads.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OK... I will play... For the 3rd time now...


*Windrow*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Windrowing is not to be confused with winnowing, nor windrows with windbreak hedgerows.

This article *needs additional citations for verification*. Please help improve this article by adding citations to reliable sources. Unsourced material may be challenged and removed. _(May 2016)_ _(Learn how and when to remove this template message)_

Windrows of straw, along with stubble.

Grass for silage in a windrow awaiting collection.
A *windrow* is a row of cut (mown) hay or small grain crop. It is allowed to dry before being baled, combined, or rolled. For hay, the windrow is often formed by a hay rake, which rakes hay that has been cut by a mowing machine or by scythe into a row, or it may naturally form as the hay is mown. For small grain crops which are to be harvested, the windrow is formed by a swather which both cuts the crop and forms the windrow.

By analogy, the term may also be applied to a row of any other material such as snow, earth or materials for collection. [1]
Snow windrows are created by snow plows when clearing roads of snow; where this blocks driveways the windrow may require removal. Snow windrowed to the centre of the street can be removed by a snow blower and truck. In preparing a pond or lake for ice cutting, the snow on top of the ice, which slows freezing, may be scraped off and windrowed.[2]
Earth windrows may be formed by graders when grading earthworks or dirt roads
Leaf windrows may be required for municipal collection.
Fossil windrows, also 'gyres', are a grouping of fossils that have been deposited together as a result of turbulence or wave action in a marine or freshwater environment. Fossils of similar shape and size are commonly found grouped or sorted together as a result of separation based on weight and shape.
Seaweed windrows form on sea or lake surfaces because of cylindrical Langmuir circulation just under the surface caused by wind action.
Windrow composting is a large scale vermicomposting system where garden and other biodegradable waste is shredded, mixed and windrowed for composting.


----------

